# Can you rate a driver if you cancelled a trip?



## Charlie Schwartz (Aug 17, 2016)

I had to ask two pax to cancel recently due to phone issues. In the first case, I had already started the trip and in the second, it was after the 5 minutes. Now I see that my ratings have dropped, after being on the rise. Could it have been these pax?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Charlie Schwartz said:


> I had to ask two pax to cancel recently due to phone issues. In the first case, I had already started the trip and in the second, it was after the 5 minutes. Now I see that my ratings have dropped, after being on the rise. Could it have been these pax?


Uber could have lowered your rate on a whim.
There is no accountability.
There is no transparency.
Anything can distort ratings.
Uber likes it this way.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Once you start a trip, a rider can rate you.

Uber doesn't rate. But they do release ratings at their whim. They release your low or high ratings dependent upon what they intuit will motivate you most to their benefit. Does a low or high rating make a particular driver drive more. "Oops, my rating dropped! I better drive more to raise it." Thus reducing cancels and skipped pings.

I have no way of proving my supposition but it makes sense to me. They have all the data; why not manipulate it in a manner that maximizes profit?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Once you start a trip, a rider can rate you.
> 
> Uber doesn't rate. But they do release ratings at their whim. They release your low or high ratings dependent upon what they intuit will motivate you most to their benefit. Does a low or high rating make a particular driver drive more. "Oops, my rating dropped! I better drive more to raise it." Thus reducing cancels and skipped pings.
> 
> I have no way of proving my supposition but it makes sense to me. They have all the data; why not manipulate it in a manner that maximizes profit?


My number of 5 star rides dropped this week by 4 rides. Now I've only taken 7 rides in 2 weeks. My #of 5 star ratings went up a couple the week before last (typical, not all pax rate) and this week dropped by those 4. I can't imagine 4 pax rated me 5 stars then this week asked uber to change those ratings.

My overall rating hasn't moved. But it rarely does anyway.

Support has made sure I understand how ratings are calculated but other than repeat that has managed to completely misunderstand my question as to how I could "lose" 4 ratings in a week?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Charlie Schwartz said:


> I had to ask two pax to cancel recently due to phone issues. In the first case, I had already started the trip and in the second, it was after the 5 minutes. Now I see that my ratings have dropped, after being on the rise. Could it have been these pax?


Yup once you swipe start trip they can rate you no matter what


----------

